# New To Outbackers



## 08krs (Jun 20, 2010)

We have a 2008 outback 28 krs. We have had it since it was new. We use it on a regular basis and love it.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!

So where are you from?


----------



## 08krs (Jun 20, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Welcome to the Outbackers! Glad you found us!
> 
> So where are you from?


Fairhope Alabama


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and happy camping!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Outbackers! We also have the 28KRS and we love it too!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy this great site!!


----------

